# Pine - Issues with use in reptile enclosures



## PK1988 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello Everyone, 

What is your opinion on using pine for reptile enclosures? Some people swear against it...
(i.e. How to build enclosures for reptiles - custom snake cages - arboreal snake cages - snake keeping cage info - homemade reptile cages)
Others say it is fine, I assume it would be safest if there is in fact any issue when sealed with something like Crommelin pond sealer or CFP Timber floor polyurethane?

Thoughts?

Thanks,
Peter.​


----------



## cement (Mar 8, 2012)

I wouldn't use treated pine, but I have used plenty of furniture grade pine painted. Its fine no problems.


----------



## SA_Goannas (Mar 8, 2012)

Most of my monitor enclosures have been built from pine & plywood, once coated in polyurethane it's fine. Sure beats melamine.


----------



## AirCooled (Mar 8, 2012)

You can get untreated pine,just need to be sealed then its fine


----------



## Frozenmouse (Mar 9, 2012)

you are best off sealing any type of wood you use it helps stop hygiene problems and parasites. I always use marine ply. I would steer clear from treated pine it has lots of nasty chemicals in it arsenic is one of them.


----------



## PK1988 (Mar 9, 2012)

hey guys thanks for all your info, its good to hear from others experiences
yes I would be going for raw pine and staining it,
and I figured sealing the inside (animal area) would be a good idea to stop any odours bacteria getting into the wood etc

any tips on what sealer's work well and are safe and or what to avoid?


----------



## Manda1032 (Mar 9, 2012)

the funny thing is treated pine isn't really treated. Our "treated pine" is full of termites!


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Mar 9, 2012)

Dabool said:


> you are best off sealing any type of wood you use it helps stop hygiene problems and parasites. I always use marine ply. I would steer clear from treated pine it has lots of nasty chemicals in it arsenic is one of them.



Marine ply contains more and harsher toxins than CCA treated pine. Just so you know! 



PK1988 said:


> hey guys thanks for all your info, its good to hear from others experiences
> yes I would be going for raw pine and staining it,
> and I figured sealing the inside (animal area) would be a good idea to stop any odours bacteria getting into the wood etc
> 
> any tips on what sealer's work well and are safe and or what to avoid?



Water-based polyurethane is the best option. Easy to use and non-toxic, fast curing.


----------



## thomasssss (Mar 9, 2012)

snake_whisperer is the water based polyurethane like a varnish as in can you get it in that nice browny wood colour or is it clear?


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Mar 9, 2012)

It's clear. You can get water-based tinting stains from a proper paint supply though.


----------



## thomasssss (Mar 9, 2012)

so paint supply shops like bunnings lol thanks again snake_whisperer


----------



## bimbo (Mar 9, 2012)

I am pretty sure you can get all in one type stain/varnish from bunnings. Personally I prefer the finish for using a stain and then varnish over the top of that but all in one would be easier and quicker.

FWIW if you are sealing the enclosure properly it shouldn't matter what it is made out of.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Mar 9, 2012)

As someone pointed out, the commonly used term for (supposedly) insect- proofed pine is "treated pine". It has a greenish colour to it usually. Pine used in furniture making, wether sealed or raw, will not give off sufficent toxins (= turpenes) to be a problem, as the wood is aged and dried and the surface to volume is minimal. Fresh pine shaving are another matter altogether and should never be used as a substrate.

As also pointed out, any wood should be sealed to make it 100% water proof. This is so that it can be easily cleaned with liquid cleansers, it won't absorb liquid wastes and smell, it won't absorb moisture and rot or swell (reducng its structural strength) or bow out of shape.

A few coats of polyurethane (as mentioned) would be my recommendation - easy, effective and safe.

Blue


----------

